# Anafranil (Clomipramine) Helps Very Much



## JSolo (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello Everyone,I'm a new member, and I'm eager to share something that's been helpful for my IBS-D (although certainly not a "cure"). I take a medication called Anafranil (Clomipramine) that slows my bowels down a great deal. Prior to taking it (started about 3 years ago), I was having between 6-8 BMs/day, including the middle of the night. But with the Anafranil I have one BM every other day or so. Anafranil was developed to help patients with OCD, but because one of its side effects is constipation it can help IBS-D sufferers. I take 75 mg and with no effects on my mental health--the dose is too low to do that. Other than slowing my bowels, I have no side effects from the medication. My gastroenterologist prescribes it for me. I still have to be careful about what I eat--I can't have a lot of fiber or high fat foods, otherwise the BMs increase in frequency. And I'm very lactose intolerant, so dairy is out of the question unless the lactose enzyme has been added to it. I hope this information is helpful to others. I'm also interested in knowing whether others have tried Anafranil (Clomipramine)and what their experiences have been with it.Jeff


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for sharing! And hope your success continues.For those interested Anafranil (Clomipramine) is a tricyclic antidepressant.Here is more info:http://www.rxlist.com/anafranil-drug.htm


----------



## Milton-J (Jun 29, 2011)

I can endorse all that Jsolo has said. I have been on Anafranil 75mg for morre than 20 years, same dose same effect. To deal with constipation I take colchicine (colgout) usually 6 per day. Sometimes const gets worse and I have occasional laxative but never for long. Also avoid all sugar, alcohol, all grains and any food with preservatives. Even sweet fruit has too much sugar. took me a long while to work this out with doctors. I also take Modafinil which is the only stimilant that doesn't make you high in any way. It's the classic treatment for Narcolepsy.Which I don't have so need to pay full price for that, which is expensive but worth it. Take vitamins as well but these drugs are life savers for me.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

JSolo said:


> Hello Everyone,I'm a new member, and I'm eager to share something that's been helpful for my IBS-D (although certainly not a "cure"). I take a medication called Anafranil (Clomipramine) that slows my bowels down a great deal. Prior to taking it (started about 3 years ago), I was having between 6-8 BMs/day, including the middle of the night. But with the Anafranil I have one BM every other day or so. Anafranil was developed to help patients with OCD, but because one of its side effects is constipation it can help IBS-D sufferers. I take 75 mg and with no effects on my mental health--the dose is too low to do that. Other than slowing my bowels, I have no side effects from the medication. My gastroenterologist prescribes it for me. I still have to be careful about what I eat--I can't have a lot of fiber or high fat foods, otherwise the BMs increase in frequency. And I'm very lactose intolerant, so dairy is out of the question unless the lactose enzyme has been added to it. I hope this information is helpful to others. I'm also interested in knowing whether others have tried Anafranil (Clomipramine)and what their experiences have been with it.Jeff


I know this post is old...but i'm curious of the Anafranil is still working for you? And does it relieve the urgency that often comes with IBS-D. Sometimes that feeling that you just have to go, but when you get to the toilet...you don't go at all? That seems to be an added symptom of my IBS-D.


----------



## martink (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes it does clear that urge. It has really helped me and in small does of 25mg per day, Luckily this takes me well the following day. I wish you well


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

martink said:


> Yes it does clear that urge. It has really helped me and in small does of 25mg per day, Luckily this takes me well the following day. I wish you well


Do you have any side effects from the 25mg dose of Anafranil? I know tricyclic antidepressants can have some. Especially decreased sexual abilities. Curious if you've experienced that.


----------



## VA35 (Nov 15, 2018)

Do you get your anti depresents from your gastroentologist? I always feel like they see me as a druggie when i want to try new drugs.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

VA35 said:


> Do you get your anti depresents from your gastroentologist? I always feel like they see me as a druggie when i want to try new drugs.


My gastro does prescribe things but I find he's very basic in his knowledge. I've been seeing an Adult Psychiatry Nurse Practitioner. They have all the abilities of a psychiatrist (they can prescribe meds) but its without the "talk therapy" We of course chat about my IBS-D...but I find psychiatrists have much more knowledge about medications and their side effects. And if one doesn't work..they are always game to try another.

I dont care what anyone thinks of me anymore. My IBS-D has ruined my life for the past 10 years. I'm determined to get it back one way or another. And since all my doctors who run tests can never find anything to treat...all thats left is the mind/gut connection. I will say I had a little success with Wellbutrin..but I couldn't handle the side effects.


----------



## martink (Jun 25, 2011)

Hallo there, Sorry for the long silence. For me, the medicine is quite okay. Works in both reducing the frequent visits to washroom and at the same time the anxiety during sexual activities. This means that it is a plus for me.

The side effects are only the feeling of sleepiness on the following day but it quickly subsides after continuous use of more than a week. I usually take daily for around a week and when not going for work, I skip taking them.

I hope the effects wont ever change. I wouldn't be working without them, For real


----------



## martink (Jun 25, 2011)

Actually, I first used the drug to ease my anxiety and to my luck, I experienced the positive effect with my bowels. My Gastroenterologist don't prescribe for me, I buy them by myself.

I have visited soo many of the Gastros and non has helped me out in any way, forcing me to join this very nice group, where pple share from experience. Better for me.


----------



## martink (Jun 25, 2011)

I wish to know whether you here get that urge to visit the washroom and but only pass gas and mucus. This is very common with me. I grouped myself into IBS-D though what I get most is loose stool with gases and mucus.

Sometimes no stool but only mucus/gases.. I was diagnosed with IBS after a colonoscopy in 2013. No medicines that I was prescribed worked, hence self searching and came across the Anafranil and Imodium.

They make me face the day..Lets share pple.. Kindly answer me, am curious.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

martink said:


> I wish to know whether you here get that urge to visit the washroom and but only pass gas and mucus. This is very common with me. I grouped myself into IBS-D though what I get most is loose stool with gases and mucus.
> 
> Sometimes no stool but only mucus/gases.. I was diagnosed with IBS after a colonoscopy in 2013. No medicines that I was prescribed worked, hence self searching and came across the Anafranil and Imodium.
> 
> They make me face the day..Lets share pple.. Kindly answer me, am curious.


Sorry for the delay. Yes, I too often have the gas/mucus thing. Not all the time. But I certainly have the IBS-D cause I always have to go and the terrible urgency that comes with it. Gastro doctors have largely been unhelpful. I've had numerous colonscopies, endoscopies, pill camera swallow, etc. I'm now a guinea pig just trying out different meds to help. Imodium helped for a long time but has now lost its efficacy on me. Barely does anything anymore.

So I have started the Anafranil (clomipramine). I'm so sensitive to medications that I started with a half dose of of the 25mg capsule. I only take half of it (12.5mg) at the moment. So far I'm having a terrible time with the side effects. Nausea, dizziness, ringing in my ears, vision issues. I'm hoping if I take this amount for awhile it will subside. But I want to get up to the one 25mg capsule. Did you experience any other side effects?


----------



## martink (Jun 25, 2011)

Basically, those were the side effects but they will subside within a short time and you shall be well with no any adverse outcomes.

Now, I decided to try L- Glutamine powder(Amino Acids Supplement) after coming through a post by one member. Am surprised that after only a week of use, 5g per day, the results are amazing.

I stopped using the anafranil to try the supplements. Truly speaking, my hope is that this be the solution to my problems. Soo far, soo gud.

Since its all about try and error, I would recommend using the supplement if at all you haven't..Suprisingly enough, the terrible urgency is not there since I started using them. It was that fast.

Am using pure 100% L- Glutamine Powder with no other contents and no flavours.

Hope this helps in solving the misery that we are into


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

martink said:


> Basically, those were the side effects but they will subside within a short time and you shall be well with no any adverse outcomes.
> 
> Now, I decided to try L- Glutamine powder(Amino Acids Supplement) after coming through a post by one member. Am surprised that after only a week of use, 5g per day, the results are amazing.
> 
> ...


L-Glutamine did nothing for me. Tried that years ago.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Update: So I tried the Anafranil/Clomipramine and had to stop. I knew it was one of the stronger TCA antidepressants...but I wasn't quite ready for how dirty it was. I had so many side effects I had to stop. What I will say is that it did help me with some chronic pain issues I have going on. And I do feel it somewhat slowed my bowels down. But it sort of felt like my stomach and colon still had loose stools going on but my rectum was constipated. So it was like I was waiting for the inevitable D-day. I'm sure this might help some people who aren't as sensitive to medications as I am though. So if you have the opportunity you should try it.

I'm now going to try a daily dose of xanax to calm my nerves as I decide what to try next. Possibly a different class of antidepressant altogether. I'm thinking an SARI drug like trazadone.


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

I found Doxepin has less side effects and is stronger. Doxepin is the most potent antihistamine there is, I take it for chronic hives but it also sent my IBS-D into remission for 1.5 years. Side effects are drowsiness(just take it at bed), dry mouth(brush your teeth more often and use biotene) and rapid heart beat(may need beta-blockers depending on how high you go). My problem is I just build a massive tolerance to every drug I take for pretty much every condition I take meds for. For those who don't suffer that problem, Doxepin should be a sure bet. If Doxepin clogs you up, simply take Miralax once a day and adjust your dose to whatever you need to have a perfect BM.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Noca said:


> I found Doxepin has less side effects and is stronger. Doxepin is the most potent antihistamine there is, I take it for chronic hives but it also sent my IBS-D into remission for 1.5 years. Side effects are drowsiness(just take it at bed), dry mouth(brush your teeth more often and use biotene) and rapid heart beat(may need beta-blockers depending on how high you go). My problem is I just build a massive tolerance to every drug I take for pretty much every condition I take meds for. For those who don't suffer that problem, Doxepin should be a sure bet. If Doxepin clogs you up, simply take Miralax once a day and adjust your dose to whatever you need to have a perfect BM.


I actually have Doxepin on my list of possible antidepressants to try. I too seem to get an intolerance to most drugs I take. That happened with imodium and now its starting to happen with Lomotil. Right now I've been doing ok with xanax daily and I've been taking 4 pills of Lomotil throughout the day. It hasn't been so bad. But I'm starting to see its losing its grip. haha. I just hate antidepressants and the heart fluttering that goes with the TCA class. But not all of them did that. I'll research Doxepin more and see if it does anything for chronic back pain which is a new issue for me this past year that is almost unbearable.


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

AZGuy said:


> I actually have Doxepin on my list of possible antidepressants to try. I too seem to get an intolerance to most drugs I take. That happened with imodium and now its starting to happen with Lomotil. Right now I've been doing ok with xanax daily and I've been taking 4 pills of Lomotil throughout the day. It hasn't been so bad. But I'm starting to see its losing its grip. haha. I just hate antidepressants and the heart fluttering that goes with the TCA class. But not all of them did that. I'll research Doxepin more and see if it does anything for chronic back pain which is a new issue for me this past year that is almost unbearable.


Initially Doxepin helped my chronic pain but I quickly built a tolerance to that, like I do with everything. I wish my stupid body didn't build tolerances to everything and I would have been set long ago. I will say that I didn't have issues with difficulty peeing like I did on Anafranil, even at 225mg of Doxepin. I don't have any sexual dysfunction either on Doxepin like is common among SSRIs and SNRIs.

While I have heart palpitations I am also on tons of other medication that contribute to that issue.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I also dislike the tolerance to medications that my body builds. Its like oh you had one good week, but the cramps come back even stronger.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Noca said:


> Initially Doxepin helped my chronic pain but I quickly built a tolerance to that, like I do with everything. I wish my stupid body didn't build tolerances to everything and I would have been set long ago. I will say that I didn't have issues with difficulty peeing like I did on Anafranil, even at 225mg of Doxepin. I don't have any sexual dysfunction either on Doxepin like is common among SSRIs and SNRIs.
> 
> While I have heart palpitations I am also on tons of other medication that contribute to that issue.


The difficulty in peeing was one of the main reasons I stopped Anafranil. It scared me enough to stop cold turkey. I'm now ready to begin with Doxepin. Its good to hear you didn't have any urinary issues or sexual dysfunction. Regardless...my ultimate goal is to stop the diarrhea and the frequencey and urgency. That's my #1 goal. If this drug does that with little other side effects...it will be great. I'd rather have a life outside of the bathroom and I'll give up sex. Thats what its come down to for me. I'm a bit scared to take Doxepin cause I also take klonopin for anxiety. I know they're both depressants. My doctor says its ok...so I guess I'll find out.

A friend of mine gave me some samples of Motofen. Its not on my drug plan so I'd have to pay like $200 a month for 30 pills..but I wanted to see if it would work. 1 pill did nothing. 2 pills seem to be ok but I get dizzy with them. But ultimately i need an affordable drug that stops my bowels from moving so fast. So I will try the doxepin in the next week.

Is it still working for you?


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Noca said:


> Initially Doxepin helped my chronic pain but I quickly built a tolerance to that, like I do with everything. I wish my stupid body didn't build tolerances to everything and I would have been set long ago. I will say that I didn't have issues with difficulty peeing like I did on Anafranil, even at 225mg of Doxepin. I don't have any sexual dysfunction either on Doxepin like is common among SSRIs and SNRIs.
> 
> While I have heart palpitations I am also on tons of other medication that contribute to that issue.


I started the Doxepin and I've been impressed with how my body is tolerating it. Most TCA drugs I usually have bad side effects. But so far...I took one pill of 10mg and while it made me very tired and groggy the next morning...my bowels weren't as bad today. So I'm hoping this continues. I realize its a low dose but at least no terrible side effects. So the potential I could take more and it cause firmer stools is hopeful.


----------

